
How Google obliterated my 4 year old Chrome extension featuring 24k+ users - Halienja
https://by.graffino.com/how-google-obliterated-my-24k-users-chrome-extension-eeb14c040a39#.148857qze
======
CarolineW
Huge discussion from two days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12442048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12442048)

